# Failed to Install Asterisk from ports



## nighthawk (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all, 

I want to build a VoIP server using asterisk. Its ports location is : /usr/ports/net/asterisk. However, I always failed when installing it and it said:

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for asterisk18-1.8.3.2
=> asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk//asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk//asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz: Proxy Authentication Required
=> Attempting to fetch http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz: Proxy Authentication Required
=> Attempting to fetch http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk/old-releases/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk/old-releases/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz: Proxy Authentication Required
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/asterisk-1.8.3.2.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
```

I already set the proxy environment in /etc/make.conf and also the appropriate MasterSite links, but, it still does not help.

Anybody know how to solve this guys?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

The problem doesn't seem to be with your Asterisk port but with your network settings. I'd suggest you changed your thread title to something more related to your problem, and maybe change the location of your thread. Moreover, try to be much more descriptive regarding your network/proxy settings, since this seems where your real problem is. I copied the first link of your output on my terminal and ran *fetch*, and I was able to download it seamlessly. The same was true when I copied it in my browsers address bar.

If you follow this advise, it is more likely that someone with network/proxy knowledge will help you with your real problem.

Good luck.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 17, 2011)

The inability to install ports due to incorrect or incomplete network settings (which is obviously the case here) is not unheard of in this section of the forums, so we might as well try to solve it here. Nighthawk, do your proxy settings (as you have them) work in other situations, e.g. web browsers, or other ftp/http situations?


----------

